# Kubuntu 8.10



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 1, 2008)

Im using it from a boot disk and its nice and snappy ... a welcome change from vista ... and its snappier from a boot disk, i cant believe. Im trying to access a usb mp3 player to remvoe a virus, how do i do it?


----------



## xfire (Dec 1, 2008)

Your Questions could be a bit confusing but anyway an MP3 player is detected as a removable drive so just plug it in and delete the file but if your looking for scanners I suggets google.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 1, 2008)

xfire said:


> Your Questions could be a bit confusing but anyway an MP3 player is detected as a removable drive so just plug it in and delete the file but if your looking for scanners I suggets google.





Thats exactly my problem, but it seems as if it is jsut not being detected as i pluged in my flashdrive and it got detected. thanks anyway.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 1, 2008)

What is the file system on your MP3 player?  Like Fat32, what?


----------



## mon74 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi [I.R.A]_FBi

PVTCaboose1337 is right, the file system on your mp3 player isn't recognized by linux (it SHOULD auto mount otherwise), if your mp3 player has NTFS file system, you can start from here: http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php.

Hope this helps.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 2, 2008)

rhx, im using a bootdisk, will thsi till work?


----------



## mon74 (Dec 2, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> rhx, im using a bootdisk, will thsi till work?



When you say you are using a bootdisk, i believe you are using the live cd version of kubuntu?

If that it's the case, that may be the problem, the drivers to mount the partitions are not installing in live cd mode...


----------



## xfire (Dec 4, 2008)

8.10 reads ntfs just fine.
Try opening gparted(something like that can't remember the name of the partion editor atm)
What model is the MP3 player?
After plugging it in try going to media in /


----------

